# Apple snails availbility?



## BigBrownTank (Aug 2, 2008)

everywere i look "apple / mystery snails" are N/A.

ide LOVE to get 3-5 of 'em, but i cant find out were...... 

Does anyone know where/how to aquire a prefrbly close to full grown bunch?


----------



## Jubs (Nov 14, 2008)

This is because they have been banned from being shipped without permits due to having invasive problems in certain areas of the country. So in order to ship them you have to have a special permit.


----------



## slowhand35 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello Jubs,
Try this link AquaBid.com - Your Aquatic Auction Website
It ends in 21 hours.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is because they have been banned from being shipped without permits due to having invasive problems in certain areas of the country

Is this a recent ban? My LFS had some this summer. I thought it must be the weather. Stocks start getting low this time of year here.


----------



## slowhand35 (Nov 12, 2008)

It was the first I heard of it as well.
I don't keep up with current info on the more common snails, judging from all the ramshorn and others on aquabid I guess it is just applesnails.
Good info to have though.

Also, the link I posted was intended for BigBrownTank, sorry for any confusion.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Wow I didnt know that about apple snails. 

I lived on a lake when I was a kid, I used to catch apple snails just about every day by the netful when I would net for fish. We had herons on the lake as well, they would catch them and leave a pile of shells on the edge of the water. Ahh, the memories!


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Got this off another forum so thought I would post it 

Legal:
Pomacea bridgesii “mystery snail”- these snails are not plant eaters but REQUIRE permits to sell across state lines. Make sure your seller has these permits PLEASE! It is ONLY legal to sell the snails, it is ALWAYS illegal to sell the eggs
Malaysian Trumpet Snails- no restrictions
Common ramshorns- no legal restrictions
Common pond/tadpole snails- no legal restrictions
Anatome Helena “assassin snails”- no current restrictions
Nerites- no current restrictions, although there are some state by state broad-based import laws
Japanese Trapdoors- not restricted
ILLEGAL
Asolene spixi “zebra apple”- these are banned from transport. These snails lay their eggs in clutches UNDER the water line, can interbreed with Columbian ramshorns and often eat plants as juveniles, even when not a mixed species.
Marisa Cornuarietis “Columbian ramshorn”- Banned from transport. 
Pomacea canaliculata “channeled apple snail”- banned from transport
Pomacea haustrum “triton apple snail”- banned from transport
Pomacea paludosa “Florida apple snail, flapple”- banned from transport
These are just the most commonly seen; there are hundreds of apple snail species. If you choose to house any of these species, make sure to take proper precautions. Educate hobbyists if you decide to share them. DO NOT release them, DO NOT flush them, dispose of any unwanted snails responsibly. If anyone breeds their pomacea bridgesii and plans to sell them, please get permits. If you are having a hard time with the permit process, I would be happy to help. I will be doing a “how-to” write up soon.
In conclusion, it IS the hobbyist/buyers responsibility to do research on a species before getting them. If you house species, know what you have, how to identify it, and what to do with offspring. The restrictions that are in place are there for a reason. Your choices directly impact the hobby, make them wisely.


----------

